# Time to put a muzzle on the big dog



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have finally gotten what i need (not a huge ammount of cigars but a variety of some very unique ones indeed) and Its time to show the big hitters that us young guys mean buissness!!!!!!! :leph:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol,,,let's see what ya got! I have had the other "young guns" saying the same things after I got thru bombing them.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh my!!! <G>


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

Hit Em!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I wanna see this. Wonder who is the target?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like someone hasn't done his research....


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Get'um fitz. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Ho hum!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Blow them up for the little guys!!!

WOO HOOO!!! I also just realized I am now a "very active member" as opposed to just an active member.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit em hard.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Get em!


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

I can already feel the pain..must be an empath or something!


----------



## SmokinItUp (Nov 2, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> I have finally gotten what i need (not a huge ammount of cigars but a variety of some very unique ones indeed) and Its time to show the big hitters that us young guys mean buissness!!!!!!! :leph:


Show us what you got.... Or are you just talkin smack???? LOL


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

oh this big boy is going to have a good laugh at what is being sent with the cigars :leph: should go out in a day or so.....need my pay check


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Seems like a lot of HOT AIR goin' on in this thread... <G> Y'all gonna do anything or just talk? HAW!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

its mostly talk......CEPT FOR ME!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

MAN these youngsters chat it up don't they?:doh: Bring it sucka. FOG's rule:rockon:


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> MAN these youngsters chat it up don't they?:doh: Bring it sucka. FOG's rule:rockon:


For the record ... this youngster brought the pain!


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

well its like this... us young guys try not to bring TOO much pain, because we figure theres only so much bengay can do for ya, and we dont want you crying. 

for the record... my first bomb towards wyko was admittedly more of a firecracker than a bomb, but you old guys have no clue what kind of rain i'm bringing!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

You youngsters gotta realize, you come into the world in Pampers and you leave in Depends. In between these diapers you gain knowledge. You youngsters still have some gaining to do. Just because you were first don't mean you won't be punished severely for your insubordination.:doh:


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

lol, so you admit your already in diapers old man? 

and you guys say us young folk just talk? 

i'm sorry, but save garys bomb on me, what have you old guys shot at us youngins? 

so far its just been a lot of cartoon like 'i'm going to get you!' jabber! 

in the meantime us young guys have landed 2 bombs, with 2 in route! 

score:
young guys 4
old guys 1


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't worry, we're quick learners.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> Blow them up for the little guys!!!
> 
> WOO HOOO!!! I also just realized I am now a "very active member" as opposed to just an active member.


WTG Josh,,,I have no idea what I am anymore I appear to be the same as well,,,I just come on here to confuse the newbs,,,poor boobies need some 'lernin and to respect their elders.:smile:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> You youngsters gotta realize, you come into the world in Pampers and you leave in Depends. In between these diapers you gain knowledge. You youngsters still have some gaining to do. Just because you were first don't mean you won't be punished severely for your insubordination.:doh:


Preach it brother,,,,,:anim_soapbox:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

SixPackSunday said:


> lol, so you admit your already in diapers old man?
> 
> and you guys say us young folk just talk?
> 
> ...


When did you start keeping track?


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

shortly after i got here. if we started keeping count when you guys showed up we would be counting bombs from when gore invented the internets!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> When did you start keeping track?


Sixpack (Logan) has a numbers fetish and seems to think that boyish charm trumps old school wisdom,,,lol,,,,been this way since Noah was a sailor. He'll learn like all the rest,,,,snap!!:fear:


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> When did you start keeping track?


word.. no one need send me anything... I enjoy that I have enough smokes to last over a year if I bought no more, I also enjoy sharing them..


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

oh believe me. the only cigars i'm looking for right now are those from pif's and passes, so i can regulate how many I have. I dont have room for more until next week when i pick up the cab humi, but even then i'll need time to season it, all that jazz. plus i'm really looking forward to stocking it slowly over the years myself! 

and yup, i'm a numbers kinda guy. 

and my boyish charm? works every time


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> When did you start keeping track?


That's okay Squid....once he runs out of fingers and toes, he's screwed.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

SixPackSunday said:


> and my boyish charm? works every time


60% of the time, it works every time...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Go get 'em!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

shortstory5 said:


> 60% of the time, it works every time...


60% only means that 40% of the time it's miserable failure and so anything outside that failure rate would mean "maybe",,,,(according to actuarial tables)

It actually breaks down to a mere 10% plus or minus 3%. The truth can be so subjective. :dance:

Update at 3:47 pm Jon? Shortstory!!!!! Are ya listeniing? My healthcare coverage doesn't cover a new a$$hole because I am in the emergency room with my laptop arguing with the administrators how some young "punk" brother just blew my old one away. I have literally been hit all week by some great brothers on here and this last one ripped away what butt tissue I had left,,,it's all gone,,,I have been told by the medical staff that I will now be 'pooing' into a bag. That was their medical term for this,,,

It's on now buddy boy,,,I am going DEEP into the humi and get yourself some extra medical and dental insurance. I don't know what the toll free number for Lloyds of London is,,,but do yourself a favor and google it. Like a thief in the night,,,you won't know the day or time but it's coming,,,,tic tic tic tic tic tic tic tic tic:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

get them Ryan


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Looks like someone hasn't done his research....


I agree!!! This could get ugly!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> I agree!!! This could get ugly!


yeah....ugly like a fox! ainkiller:


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

Gotta show these young guys what's up..go get 'em


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

mmpjim said:


> Gotta show these young guys what's up..go get 'em


ha i am one of those "young guys"


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

hell yea young guys!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Keep talkin youngsters,,,it feels good! lol


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Keep talkin youngsters,,,it feels good! lol


You know we're more than talk Gary!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

shortstory5 said:


> You know we're more than talk Gary!!!


Jon, you are one of the few who know how to put one down,,,you rival most of the big boys on here. I know better than to tangle with you,,,but I will when you don't see it comin.:wacko:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I know I'm instigating but Gary's my homie so Gary get em!!!! Lay the smack down if you smellllllllllllllllllll what what the Rock is cooking!!!!( Hadn't heard or said that in a long time.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

gary, i want you to know, i'm putting together a bomb for both you and bill right now, but before i send it i'm checking with aarp, social security, right aid, a denture cream company, and the local nursing home to make sure you'll both be able to handle it... 

when it goes out (needs a couple more weeks of testing) then believe me, you'll realize just what it is your messing with!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Jon, you are one of the few who know how to put one down,,,you rival most of the big boys on here. I know better than to tangle with you,,,but I will when you don't see it comin.:wacko:


Oh... And don't you worry... I'm nowhere near done makin' noise!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Camacho Junior said:


> I know I'm instigating but Gary's my homie so Gary get em!!!! Lay the smack down if you smellllllllllllllllllll what what the Rock is cooking!!!!( Hadn't heard or said that in a long time.


Don't you worry Gabe,,,I've already got some ideas for Jon. I already warned him about getting extra health and dental insurance,,,he's going to get smacked about the head and shoulders.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SixPackSunday said:


> gary, i want you to know, i'm putting together a bomb for both you and bill right now, but before i send it i'm checking with aarp, social security, right aid, a denture cream company, and the local nursing home to make sure you'll both be able to handle it...
> 
> when it goes out (needs a couple more weeks of testing) then believe me, you'll realize just what it is your messing with!


Lol,,,,I will grab an extra pair of depends, too. Will you be sending some Cialis as well,,,I'm running low on those,,,the 36 hour pills are better FYI,,,eep:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Ha!!!! Cialis!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

SixPackSunday said:


> gary, i want you to know, i'm putting together a bomb for both you and bill right now, but before i send it i'm checking with aarp, social security, right aid, a denture cream company, and the local nursing home to make sure you'll both be able to handle it...
> 
> when it goes out (needs a couple more weeks of testing) then believe me, you'll realize just what it is your messing with!


I KNOW you are talking about some other Bill. Cuz this Bill will be dealing with you the way only us FOGs can do. These bomb building skills can only be acquired with age and experience, not youth and naivety. The damage I will cause will be felt by your ancestors along with future generations. Might even cause a bump on the head of your first born.:faint2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> I KNOW you are talking about some other Bill. Cuz this Bill will be dealing with you the way only us FOGs can do. These bomb building skills can only be acquired with age and experience, not youth and naivety. The damage I will cause will be felt by your ancestors along with future generations. Might even cause a bump on the head of your first born.:faint2:


A hah ha ha ha,,,,,Oh Logan, unless you have seen what Wild Willie has done in the past you have no idea what nuclear device he has coming your way. I can only pray for you and hope I never am a target of his manical bombings.ainkiller:


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bombs Away.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cigary said:


> A hah ha ha ha,,,,,Oh Logan, unless you have seen what Wild Willie has done in the past you have no idea what nuclear device he has coming your way. I can only pray for you and hope I never am a target of his manical bombings.ainkiller:


Bill launches some great stuff.... but who doesn't like to play with fire?:flame:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

count down to launch.......24 hours and counting.....


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

My retaliation won't go for a couple weeks but when it does, I'm gonna bring the RAIN. 4 ashtrays going this week. One just left, another leaving this afternoon, another on the lathe and another glued up. 4 more this weekend and a business card holder and i should be caught up.:huh:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

looks like the old guys are getting a little riled up.....we all need to take a deep breath....dont want to have some one break a hip :leph:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> My retaliation won't go for a couple weeks but when it does, I'm gonna bring the RAIN. 4 ashtrays going this week. One just left, another leaving this afternoon, another on the lathe and another glued up. 4 more this weekend and a business card holder and i should be caught up.:huh:


I'm exhausted just from reading what you do,,,I'm obviously not doing enough.:couch2:



luckyfitz13 said:


> looks like the old guys are getting a little riled up.....we all need to take a deep breath....dont want to have some one break a hip :leph:


Who's riled up, punk? lol I checked my blood pressure today and it's 137/95,,,,you might have something here! :frusty:


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

lol... after a long discussion with gary last night i am convinced that he is just a crazy old man that got loose from the local nutty farm. and i dont think bill needs cialis, because i dont think he's ever had a soft on from the stories he told me! 

that said, cant wait to my trip to atlanta in a couple years to look him up!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

SixPackSunday said:


> lol... after a long discussion with gary last night i am convinced that he is just a crazy old man that got loose from the local nutty farm. and *i dont think bill needs cialis, because i dont think he's ever had a soft on from the stories he told me! *
> 
> that said, cant wait to my trip to atlanta in a couple years to look him up!


what the f do you guys talk about....


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

steve... you REALLY just dont want to know my friend....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It was confession time at the BS booth, Steve. Logan is half right as I pretty much patterned my life after one of the inmates on Cuckoo's Nest. You are free to guess which one. lol


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Who's riled up, punk? lol I checked my blood pressure today and it's 137/95,,,,you might have something here! :frusty:[/QUOTE]

ha its ok we all have to get old sometime......and allow us young bucks to take over...which i think has stared :biggrin:


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Cigary said:


> It was confession time at the BS booth, Steve. Logan is half right as I pretty much patterned my life after one of the inmates on Cuckoo's Nest. You are free to guess which one. lol


the chief?


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> ha its ok we all have to get old sometime......and allow us young bucks to take over...which i think has stared :biggrin:


TRUTH:smoke2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> the chief?


Steve,,,you indeed are a smart man!!:bump:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Bomb goes out tomorrow........you can duck and cover.....but it wont help


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Uh oh,,,Ryan has a target and the poor schmuck don't even know it!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Uh oh,,,Ryan has a target and the poor schmuck don't even know it!


Heh... Go ahead and laugh... It's probably you... <G>


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Has the muzzle been attached yet?


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

garys still talking... so i guess not


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I just know it ain't me... Squid® seldom talks real loud, and has no need to brag. My age and exploits be legendary! <G>


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Yod do realize it can't be me. I started counting backwards at 40. I'm gonna be a youthful 35 on the 30th. Then,,,,,34 here I come.:cheer2:


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

wait.. it's your bday in a few days and I didn't send you a care package?!?! hmmmm.....

might have to put that new box of Mx2's to good use.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> count down to launch.......24 hours and counting.....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... Go ahead and laugh... It's probably you... <G>


It ain't me,,,I don't have anymore room to put cigars,,,besides, I am going to have to muzzle myself after this week.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> wait.. it's your bday in a few days and I didn't send you a care package?!?! hmmmm.....
> 
> might have to put that new box of Mx2's to good use.


UUUHHHH what B-Day? You know my weakness. :jaw: I should never have smoked that first MX-2 you sent me. Those are awsome. All I can say is you all better hope you have your things in order. I got a little catchin up to do but that'll just give you all a little time to say your goodbyes.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Cigary said:


> It ain't me,,,I don't have anymore room to put cigars,,,besides, I am going to have to muzzle myself after this week.


hmmm... ruh roh raggy...


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> UUUHHHH what B-Day? You know my weakness. :jaw: I should never have smoked that first MX-2 you sent me. Those are awsome. All I can say is you all better hope you have your things in order. I got a little catchin up to do but that'll just give you all a little time to say your goodbyes.


yeah they are something wonderful.. I was at the CI mega store this weekend.. I initially was just going to get some random misc ones (Beauty, Beast, RyJ Museum, etc).. ended up cracking and buying a box of Mx2's.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

the muzzle is on its way : P jsut went out today


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> the muzzle is on its way : P jsut went out today


Watch out you FOG's!!! You might want to get your kids, grandkids, and greatgrandkids out of there!!!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

shortstory5 said:


> Watch out you FOG's!!! You might want to get your kids, grandkids, and greatgrandkids out of there!!!!


hahaha :fish:


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Way to go ryan. Can't wait to see who you put a hurtin on.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> the muzzle is on its way : P jsut went out today


FutherMucker,,,don't even think about it.

Oh, for you Gurkha peeps,,,like Steve check this out,,
CI Special Gurkha Centurians Perfectos 12 for $39.99

Why should I be the only one who suffers and goes into debt? Go get em boys!:hungry:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> yeah they are something wonderful.. I was at the CI mega store this weekend.. I initially was just going to get some random misc ones (Beauty, Beast, RyJ Museum, etc).. ended up cracking and buying a box of Mx2's.


HAHAHAH A man after my own ways. I can't even drive by the place w/o my wallet jumping out and running for the door.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

see if that bomb might wake the sleeping bear up....or at least knock him out of his retirement community


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ryan, you're making me excited! I can't wait to see the hurtin' you put on one of the old guys!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

shortstory5 said:


> Ryan, you're making me excited! I can't wait to see the hurtin' you put on one of the old guys!


Jon, don't encourage him as he'll probably be indicted for involuntary manslaughter for putting some poor old fart down. ( putting my muzzle back on,,,you lil bastids keep egging us on don't ya :nono: ) lol


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Jon, don't encourage him as he'll probably be indicted for involuntary manslaughter for putting some poor old fart down. ( putting my muzzle back on,,,you lil bastids keep egging us on don't ya :nono: ) lol


Hahahaha. Gary, you just can't help yourself, can you? The muzzle doesn't do much good if you keep on taking it off!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

shortstory5 said:


> Hahahaha. Gary, you just can't help yourself, can you? The muzzle doesn't do much good if you keep on taking it off!


:mumbles:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

it is not a huge ammout of cigars (as i am still in college and money is tight, but one of them (jsut for an idea) is a nicely rewrapped Liga Pravada ....and maybe a few of our store exclusive rare and well aged cigars, he should get it in 2-3 days :leph:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Liga Privada... <G> I do get those by the box when I need to stock up and when I can sneak it past Mrs Squid®...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Liga Privada... <G> I do get those by the box when I need to stock up and when I can sneak it past Mrs Squid®...


These are some great cigars,,,I remember all the hype over them when I first heard and then tried one,,,wow! I have snuck plenty past the wife but lately they are coming in faster than I can hide: This doesn't even include what I have been plastered with by you brothers lately.

Title: Padilla Habano Churchill (Single)
Qty: 4
Price: $3.00
Lot #: 670633
Auction Closed: 2009-01-19 23:43:00.0

Title: Gurkha Signature '101' Maduro Robusto #4
Qty: 10
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 669997
Auction Closed: 2009-01-20 20:59:00.0

Title: Nestor Reserve Box-Pressed Maduro Torpedo
Qty: 10
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 670085
Auction Closed: 2009-01-20 23:47:00.0

Title: Nestor Plasencia '04 Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $3.00
Lot #: 670084
Auction Closed: 2009-01-20 23:45:00.0

Title: Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Sr. No. 2 Maduro
Qty: 1
Price: $3.00
Lot #: 669726
Auction Closed: 2009-01-19 21:41:00.0

Title: Fire by Indian Tabac Robusto Corojo (12)
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 670280
Auction Closed: 2009-01-19 21:48:00.0

Title: Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga 'B' Torpedo Sun-grown (15)
Qty: 1
Price: $28.00
Lot #: 669445
Auction Closed: 2009-01-17 23:15:00.0

Title: Rocky Patel 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 670478
Auction Closed: 2009


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

damn gary!

please let me know the day your husband says 'one more box or else!'

thats the day i'm going to mail every box in my house to you, with 1 cigar in each


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow... Gary is blowing his own house up!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SixPackSunday said:


> damn gary!
> 
> please let me know the day your husband says 'one more box or else!'
> 
> thats the day i'm going to mail every box in my house to you, with 1 cigar in each


My husband? Get off the crack pipe there,,,the shipping is all inclusive on C BID,,,regardless if it's one item at a time or boxes,,,thank God!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Cigary said:


> My husband? Get off the crack pipe there,,,the shipping is all inclusive on C BID,,,regardless if it's one item at a time or boxes,,,thank God!!


Any more of this and we'll have to re-institute Smack-Talk®...


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Listen old guys........it seems like there is a lot of hot air going around.........i do hear that the older you get the more ya fart....that might be it.....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

<yawn>...


----------

